# Closed ended pen repair thingy



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's how to make a 'Pressed-in-part-extractor-particularly-for-closed-ended-pens-thingy':biggrin:
There are about 15 pics so please bear with me till I've posted them all. I think I'll get about 5 per post.

The pics should be self explanitory. You will need a lathe, file, hacksaw, a long bolt and nut, small bolt and a rounded pen blank. 
Have fun:biggrin:

pic 1; I chose this carriage bolt. (8mm thread fits through a Jr series coupler)
pic 2; In the chuck
pic 3; Use a file to remove the square part. LEFT HANDED !!!!!
pic 4; Square part cleaned off
pic 5; Measure the inside of the tube


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

next batch...

pic 1; the end filed down to match the tube ID 
pic 2; nice slip fit
pic 3; cut slots with a hacksaw. Try to keep them straight but not serious if a bit wobbly
pic 4; a layer of tape should easily hold all jaws together if the slots are long enough
pic 5; move it deeper into the chuck


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

next...

pic 1; round over the outside edge of the jaws
pic 2; make sure the coupler passes over it easily
pic 3; file a flat
pic 4; measure the dia of the inner ring surface
pic 5; drill 8mm ( or equivilant) all the way through blank and 11mm about 1 inch deep in one end. Drill and tap a 6mm hole roughly as shown


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

finally....

Easy huh???:biggrin:  You can choose your own dimensions to suit the pen you want it for. But each one you make should cover a few similar sized pens.

Shouldn't take more than 2hrs to make, including coffee breaks:biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice Steven.  Would you mind if I prepared an article for the library using the pictures and explanations in this thread and the previous thread?


----------



## talbot (Aug 22, 2009)

Tired me out just looking at the pics Steven!
Neat idea though and a very useful little tool.
regards,
bill


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 22, 2009)

Skip, thanks for the visuals..........certainly helps us who are reading impaired!:wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice one Skip, but you know we work in inches over here


----------



## skiprat (Aug 22, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Very nice Steven.  Would you mind if I prepared an article for the library using the pictures and explanations in this thread and the previous thread?



Of course you can Keith. I'd be pleased to see you do your magic to it. Thanks:biggrin: Any quieries, just shout.

Bruce, you guys have always been years behind the times  Time to join the 21st century and go metric. It can be nightmare here too as half the country is still imperial, I can't add fractions!!  :biggrin:
What is the standard imperial equivilant of these standard metric bolt sizes;?

4mm = ?
5mm = ?
6mm = approx 1/4 ( I think )
8mm = ?              ( does this imp size slip through a Jr coupler? )
10mm= ?
12mm =  approx 1/2 inch


----------



## BigShed (Aug 22, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Of course you can Keith. I'd be pleased to see you do your magic to it. Thanks:biggrin: Any quieries, just shout.
> 
> Bruce, you guys have always been years behind the times  Time to join the 21st century and go metric. It can be nightmare here too as half the country is still imperial, I can't add fractions!!  :biggrin:
> What is the standard imperial equivilant of these standard metric bolt sizes;?
> ...



8mm=5/16, 10mm=3/8


----------



## VisExp (Aug 23, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Of course you can Keith. I'd be pleased to see you do your magic to it. Thanks:biggrin: Any quieries, just shout.



Thanks Steven.  I've sent you a PM


----------



## PenPal (Sep 6, 2012)

Skippy Steven,

I have had the pleasure of following you on the forum today, may I complement you on your extensive and complete assistance just given, you prove often to me how simple tools and manufacture can overcome many obstacles simply.

With the permission of the originator of this discussion show the Top entry in our recent Wood Guild Annual Show made as Skippy would with basic tools and mostly by hand. He even made the numerous blades in the box and the box.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL Peter, you just bumped a 3 year old thread, but thanks. :biggrin:

That is a beaut of a plane. I don't know much about them but it looks like a shoulder or rabbit plane? 
I don't think I've ever made anything that was beautiful enough to deserve it's own custom box though. My gadgets often get used once and either recycled or chucked under the bench.:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Sep 6, 2012)

Au contrare Steven,

There are so many of your creations that should live in the hall of fame IMHO. recently your pen with holes was both topical and incredibly outstanding.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## reiddog1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skip,

  Hey man, I read the entire post and just can't figure out what this is used for.  Please help, its killing me.  Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------

